# How often do you clean your tack - and what do you use?



## PolarSkye (7 August 2011)

I try and clean it once a week or so and do condition it every time I clean it (both the saddle and the bridle are relatively new and Kal is ridden 5 times a week) with Stubben leather conditioner. 

I use Carr Day & Martin tack cleaning spray to clean.

I'm hoping Kis Vihar will weigh in here and let me know if what I'm doing is alright (or not).

What do you do?

N


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (7 August 2011)

Wellll .... depends on what I'm doing really. Normally I just happy hack, and as I've got a new saddle which I'm a tad precious about, I usually give it a quick wipe off/lick & a promise when I come in. I've got a leather girth too (new) so tend to do that every time we've been out, on return.

I use: Horseman's One Step. Fabulous stuff, have just recently discovered it and wonder how on earth I existed without it. Forget old fashioned saddle soap or the stuff you've got to use one thing to spray on to clean with, then another spray to condition with, this stuff really is totally fab. I use it on anything leather - shoes come up lovely with it.


----------



## Django Pony (7 August 2011)

I usually wipe it over every time I ride, then take it apart for a proper clean about once a fortnight. I too use Horseman's One Step. I agree with you PiebaldPeril, it is AMAZING stuff!!


----------



## Enfys (8 August 2011)

Saddles - never.

Saddle pad - gets brushed off, blankets and saddle cloths get bunged in the washing machine everytime because they are generally soaking with sweat

Bridles - wiped over with neatsfoot once in a blue moon.

Bits get dunked after use.


----------



## Charlir666 (8 August 2011)

Saddle never due to being synthetic.
Bridle once every so often.
Saddlecloth, once a week or every two weeks gets washed!


----------



## VioletStripe (8 August 2011)

I fully take apart and clean once every two weeks, wipe with warm water, then Carr Day & Martin saddle soap, and maybe Lynn Russell leather conditioner if it looks like it needs it. Bit is washed every time after use, and saddle cloth and girth are put in the washing machine once a week. He's usually only exercised 3 times a week, occasionally 4 xx


----------



## POLLDARK (8 August 2011)

Enfys said:



			Saddles - never.

Saddle pad - gets brushed off, blankets and saddle cloths get bunged in the washing machine everytime because they are generally soaking with sweat

Bridles - wiped over with neatsfoot once in a blue moon.

Bits get dunked after use.
		
Click to expand...

That's pretty much me too. No problems with the tack treated this way.


----------



## niagaraduval (8 August 2011)

POLLDARK said:



			That's pretty much me too. No problems with the tack treated this way.
		
Click to expand...

Yep !


----------



## ellie_e (8 August 2011)

Bridle and saddle gets stripped every week, cleaned, and then use either the stuben or horsemans one step.


----------



## arizonahoney (8 August 2011)

Saddle once a week, bridles twice a week. I also use the Horseman's One Step, but it doesn't bring up a nice shine for me, the way old fashioned saddle soap does. Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## hayinamanger (8 August 2011)

Not as often as I should, but I may do it more frequently now that I have discovered NAF Soft Soap.  It's lovely stuff to use, soaks right in to everything, no mess, fabulous.


----------



## Pink_Lady (8 August 2011)

I try and clean one a week using Belvoir no 1 first to get rid of all the grease and muck and then following on with Belvoir no 2.  Pet hate is dirty tack and dirty greasy numahs


----------



## Tnavas (9 August 2011)

After every use - I pull everything out of its keepers and runners and wash over and then use glycerine.

Every 10 uses or so I strip clean and will oil when and where needed.

My show tack is treated differently. I use a clear liquid shoe polish on the outside and then oil or glycerine on the underside.

Saddle underside is cleaned everytime it's used as I don't use a saddle blanket.


----------

